

Jupiter's Moon Ganymede Has Salty Ocean with More Water Than Earth - softdev12
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/jupiter-s-moon-ganymede-has-salty-ocean-with-more-water-than-earth/

======
codyh1
Wait....every where BUT California has water now?

